# They always leave too soon... RIP Katie



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

* RIP my sweet lil princess... smallest of the family with the biggest heart. Passed this day at 13 years from Respiratory distress due to heart failure. Bar-Mike Katie-did-it... and most times she did. The lil rascal who could find her way over under or thru any barrier, especially if there was food on the other side. Wait for me sweetie... with all the others @ the bridge. Kate got up during the night and came to my side of the bed asking for a hug.... then went back to her dog bed... 1/2 hour later I went over to check on her and she had gone... She just came over to say good bye.\ Wish they could all go in their sleep that way..*

*.














*


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Awww, what a cutie- I'm so sorry you lost her


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

stosh said:


> awww, what a cutie- i'm so sorry you lost her


 amen


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

:rip: I am so sorry for your loss. It is always too soon to lose them no matter the age. She was a cutie. So touching that she came to say goodbye to you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I think Katie is still watching and loved you so much she had to say goodbye.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Ohhh, it is so hard to lose your baby, just went through that myself. She will be there always, know that and feel comfort in her eternal vigilance.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

:hugs:


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP little lady.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awww what a cute little face:wub: I am so sad and sorry for your loss 
xXx HugsxXx


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss....it is hard to have so many old dogs....

they do leave us too soon....


Lee


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious Katie, it was very touching that she came and kissed you goodbye for now. Your beautiful little girl will be waiting for you at the bridge someday, big :hug:coming to you from me.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow. That is awesome she said goodbye. Hugs and more hugs of support.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## LAM (Jul 28, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of sweet little Katie.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

